# Up and down



## firstbaby9573

Hi all, am 5 weeks preg today after an ectopic and tube removal two years ago

Iv had some pink &brown spotting on and off but very watery so think that's ok ATM.
I keep going from excited about the baby and confident we will go all the way, to depressed and convinced this ones gonna miscarry

I'm going mad is anyone else the same

2 more weeks u till scan arghhh


----------



## Buttrflyl553

Me, me!! I'm 5 weeks tomorrow and feeling the same exact emotions. I don't have many symptoms, which is good but also has me worrying. I have my first scan on 9/29. Maybe we can keep each other positive.
I try to keep in mind over and over that one miscarriage does not mean you will continue to have more. My mother also had a miscarriage before me then went on to have two pregnancies.
Congratulations and best of luck!


----------



## firstbaby9573

Hi butterfly thanks for answering! I'm glad iv finally found someone at the same stage as me.
I dotn feel like I'm having another ectopic, as I felt implantation and all my BFP have been extremely strong , and I got these at 11dpo

Last time I didn't get even a faint line till a week and a bit afterwards.
I'm just worried about miscarriage really just coz of the spotting.

I saw you've been through a lot tell me your story xx


----------



## Buttrflyl553

Sorry I couldn't answer sooner. Long day at work yesterday! Do you work? I'm finding myself very distracted at the moment.
Glad you are feeling more positive because of some signs. Have you called the doctor about the spotting? If you have a concern that may be best. Although they would try to do an ultrasound and it's probably too early to see anything. Frustrating!
How long have you been trying? Would love to hear your story as well!

So here's mine....
I went off birth control January 2013 and DH and I started trying. I got pregnant so quickly, on the third cycle, but sadly learned of the miscarriage may 2013 and also had a d and c. I had an ultrasound when I had concerns and was able to see a heart beat and everything looking good. 4 days later went in for my first pregnancy appointment and there was no heart beat.
So since I got first AF end of June 2013 we have been trying. Coming up on a year after miscarriage without conceiving and wacky AFs I knew I needed to do something and started to see a reproductive endocrinologist. I was then diagnosed with PCOS and insulin resistance. I started seeing a nutritionist,taking metformin, and doing IUIs. I had lost 13 pounds and been on my third IUI ( we went to injectables because my body wasn't cooperating so much) when u got my BFP at 12dpo. I'm still taking metformin and will be taking it until I see my obgyn to see if they feel I should stay on it or not. Different doctors have different thoughts. I have read that it decreases chances of miscarriage in someone with pcos because of balancing hormones.
Good thing with seeing a specialist is that they do 3 ultrasounds before discharge at 9 weeks before your first pregnany appt with obgyn. So I have one 9/29, 10/10, 10/21, then 10/27 with my obgyn.
When is your first ultrasound? I don't know if you feel as I do but until I see the ultrasound it's almost not real. Last time my boobs hurt so bad I couldn't stand it. This time they don't. I know it doesn't mean anything and it's still early. I do have fullness in my stomach and upset stomach on and off.
I'm hoping everyday for good results! 
By the way, my name is Leslie :)


----------



## firstbaby9573

It's nice to meet you Leslie, my names Elle !
Wow sounds so complicated but at least you've got the BFP now and can focus on that, silver lining being the extra scans- wish I could have that many haha

My story
I moved in with my partner September 2012 and we got pregnant the same week we decided to start trying-massive shock all round-
At week 6 I started bleeding. So I wen to the doc who refered me for a scan
On the scan they saw nothing. It didn't even look like I was pregnant at all apart from the urine tests
They did my bloods every other day for 2 weeks. The second one dropped but then they steadily rose but very slowly
So they told me after another 3 scans of seeing nothing that I had an ectopic and they wanted me to takemethoxdrone (or whatever it's called)

So etching I. Me was screaming no to the drug and that I needed surgery so I insisted on surgery
Luckily I did I because the ectopic was really large(twins)
But it has grown along my left tube rather then rounds sacs

I ended up having the whole tube removed .
We got back to trying as soon as I had recovered and had been trying ever since. I tried the ovulation kits and tried timing it perfectly tried not bothering as much that kind of thing and I. The end I went to the doctors in March this year and said nothing happening.
They refered me to the hospital and tested my bloods and urine as I now do t ovulate every month it's more like every 3?
They did an ultrasound to check for pcos and finally they did an Hsg dye X-ray test which is what eventually did the trick!,
There was a small build up in the remaining. Tube which cleared through with the dye, and hey presto the first month iv ovulated since I'm preggers!
Found. Out on 11dpo xxxx


----------



## Buttrflyl553

So DH unfortunately got me sick and I've been out of commission. Still trying to get over it.
How are you feeling physically and emotionally?
Sounds like you've had a long ride with this ttc stuff also! When they did testing for pcos etc did they find anything? Since you don't ovulate every month it makes sense to test for that.
Either way, we are both almost 7 weeks! 
My first scan was shocking. It's twins! We have definitely gotten used to the idea and are thrilled. That's what fertility medications can do.
My next scan is 10/10 ( Friday). When is yours? I know it is coming up.
Hope all is well!


----------



## firstbaby9573

omg twins that's so amazing! SCARY lol

all the tests I had came bk clear just that slight build up in the tube which has gone now! I get my first scan tomorrow morning am soooo excited but nervous too.
iv been nauseous - sick two of the days a few times but mainly just felt sick more then anything.


----------



## Buttrflyl553

Yes it is scary, trying to hope for the best though! 
Yay for scan! I wonder if you will see the heartbeat then? My scan it was too early but at 7 weeks I think you should be able to.
Understand about feeling sick and maybe some confusion if it's pregnancy sickness. I feel that too. I think as hormones change we will feel sick and it won't always be so obvious. 
My boobs hurt pretty bad at times and I get exhausted quick. I'm hoping these are good signs but like you I have so much nervousness I double think.
Good luck and look forward to hearing about your scan!


----------



## firstbaby9573

They have decided to do an internal scan so they should be able to see the heart best by now but if not ill ask for another me asap to check-
sickness wise have you tried those anti sickness bands?
iv got some coming through the post so am hoping they help. would rather just be sick to get it out lol 

have you got your scan pic can you post it? xxx


----------



## firstbaby9573

omg I'm having twins as well omfggggg


----------



## Buttrflyl553

Omg that's so exciting!! We had more in common then we thought and now can go through this together! Do twins run in your f
There must be a time difference. Where do you live?
I'm ok without sickness bands because has not been bad. You will have to let me know if they work though.
Did you get to see the heartbeats? Do you have a picture? When is your next scan? I wondered if twins would be an at risk situation and they do more but I guess I won't know until discharged from reproductive endocrinologist.
Here's my scan picture. Hopefully it doesn't flip around. It was giving me issues before.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 31.8 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Buttrflyl553

By the way that's 5 weeks 5 days so that's why it's so small. Happy 7 weeks by the way!


----------



## firstbaby9573

thankyou- been dated back to 6 weeks 2 days now so I think your just in front- I'm in the UK are you in USA? my picture iv made my profile photo as it won't let me upload on here- ill try again on ipad!
its all just so exciting


----------



## firstbaby9573

We saw both heartbeats very strong so that's good:) no sound quite like it is there! have you heard yours yet?
next scan is the usual 12 weeks here- I'm scared that twins are more likely to miscarry but just going by the fact both heartbeats are so strong I think these are keepers xx


----------



## Buttrflyl553

I am completely where you are with worried about the risk. Even the scans won't make me feel very much better until a certain point. I saw a heart beat before and a few days later I did not, so it freaks me out. Maybe when I get past that time ( I think it was around 9 weeks) when I had the loss I will feel a bit better. My boobs hurt a little less Monday so I was freaking out that something happened. It seems it is up and down though and someone told me symptoms aren't exactly the same day to day. Trying to keep that in mind. Would be nice just to enjoy it :)
Yes I live in the US.
You said you heard that heartbeat? I didn't think you could that early. Would be great though!


----------



## firstbaby9573

ohh it's so scary but I'm. trying to be optimistic as stressing will make it worse!
yea heard both heartbeats very strong was amazing!


----------



## firstbaby9573

Hey butterfly how you getting along xxx


----------



## Buttrflyl553

You can call me Leslie :) 
I was going to update this morning. I actually had a little scare and went in for the scan yesterday instead. I started cramping and bleeding on Wednesday and I was a mess. It was such déjà vu from before. The doctor saw nothing wrong. Twins still there. Hard to measure because they are much further in my uterus but his average was 6 days 4 weeks and 6 days 5 weeks ( as of yesterday) which he wasn't worried about at all. We heard both heartbeats. He said he doesn't see any issues and doesn't think we will have any from the looks of the development. I don't completely feel better but trying to trust. Last year when this happened I also saw a heartbeat at first. But they didn't do all these measurements and monitoring. Next is on the 21st. I will attach picture...similar to your shape just hard to see because of position.
And I just had morning sickness this morning so makes me feel somewhat better!

How are you feeling? Did you get your sickness bands?
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 26.8 KB
Views: 2


----------



## firstbaby9573

Oh blimey that's really scary I'm sorry that happened, but the doctors seem quite positive- your measuring the same as me too so we are both at the same stage by looks of things
Your pic looks just like mine bless them 
I am so paranoid that ill see blood I can't even imagine how you have coped the last few days poor you xxx

Sickness is a very good sign! Usually means there's enuf hormones to sustain the pregnancy yay

I got the sickness bands but they did nothing but hurt my veins and give me a headache so iv taken them off again

I dont mind being sick in the morning if I'm honest it kind of makes me feel better if you know what I mean xx


----------



## Buttrflyl553

I've been such a slacker keeping up. I don't know about you but my energy is lacking,
Unfortunately I had another scare yesterday and it was much worse than the previous time. Went to the doctor and he again said everything looked and sounded good. There's no explanation for this bleeding. And I had a lot for a little while. It makes me nervous that the next time I go something will not be there. I wish doctors could predict the future. Hopefully this bleeding stops and doesn't happen on and off for 9 months...I couldn't take it emotionally!

How have you been feeling?0


----------



## firstbaby9573

Oh that must be horrible I'd be in bits- my sister in law literally poured with blood into the second trimester though and her baby is almost a year old- so it can be normal!
did they not see any fluid in the womb?
or could be from sex if your had that?
I know what you mean wish there was an obvious reason!

I'm ok just had my booking in session where my arm was butchered by a student midwife lol but otherwise all good and I'm readin through my packs as we speak 
all seems ok my end :)
I hope ur bleeding stops and that's it now xx


----------



## Buttrflyl553

Thank you for your story. Stinks that bleeding can be normal when it's so nerve wracking. I don't know what is normal about it!
They didn't see any fluid or anything going on. DH and I had sex for the first time since being pregnant on Sunday so that could have been something, although bleeding started hours later.
I was happy when the bleeding turned to brown and stopped last night, unfortunately it's back this morning. Makes everything feel so uneasy despite doctors saying everything looks good.

Glad you are feeling well. What do they give you in the packets?


----------



## firstbaby9573

Oh bloody hell it's never ending isn't ut. The sex thing cyd have easily been the reason - me n my oh have said no sex till after we had 12 week scan- paranoid lol
pacos were just my info sheets n details on classes etc nothing exciting!


----------



## firstbaby9573

Hey hun everything ok? x


----------



## Buttrflyl553

Sorry I haven't been keeping up. As far as I know things are ok. Have been spotting but it's mostly brown now. Last pregnancy scan with my specialist office today before going to obgyn next week. So kinda nervous but trying to be positive.

How are you doing? When is your next scan?


----------



## firstbaby9573

aww well brown should be fine - everything's ok this end I think- no bleeding n feel like crap lol- next scans in 5 weeks I'm wishing the time away the weeks are dragging :(


----------



## Buttrflyl553

5 weeks? Why so much time away? I remember you are a little over 8 weeks now


----------



## firstbaby9573

That's right- be my 12 week scan but nearest date they could do xx


----------



## Buttrflyl553

Stinks you have a wait that long!
My scan went well and I feel much better! They saw some bleeding around one of the sacs which is why I am spotting. She said not too much there and she isn't worried. With all the stretching and growing with twins it can be more common for bleeding to occur.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 35.7 KB
Views: 3


----------



## firstbaby9573

That's true iv heard that- least you seen them again and can relax a tad now- lpoking at your scan they are sooo cute!
xx have u thought of any names


----------



## Buttrflyl553

Yes we have gone through some names but mainly boy/ girl. If they are the same sex no clue haha we would rethink. Have you thought of names? How are you feeling?


----------



## firstbaby9573

Iv got one boy name s nd 2 girls but can't think of another boy atm.
don't feel like it will be 2 boys though if you know what I mean?
I'm ok I worry when I'm not feeling ill though then it will suddenly cone on again later feeling sick but it's deffo alot better then it was- always worries me
how r u x


----------



## jade0603

Other
Active BnB Member



Join Date: Aug 2014
Location: west yorkshire
Posts: 13
Thanked others: 5
Thanked 0 times in 0 posts
Currently Feeling: 
Really need a bit of advice.basicalls according to my lap I should be 8 weeks today. I started spotting Friday and rang my epu ASAP they booked me in for an emergancy scan which was yesterday. I had an.internal scan which showed gestational sac and yolk sac.measuring perfectly and there is no reason found for the bleeding I have another scan.in two weeks. I got up today and there is more brown blood only when.I wipe. I am so confused please someone help!!


----------

